# Lily poisoning??



## Squinty (Aug 24, 2010)

Has anyone here ever had a cat get lily poisoning??

A friend was drunk on the weekend and called me 10 times on sunday morning and to male up for it he gave us a bouquet of lilies. One of our cats has been throwing up and not eating wince monday so we took her to the vet. Vet says it's lily poisoning and she has a less than 50% chance of survival. Pretty crap. 

I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced this before with a cat and what the outcome was??

If they are that toxic to cats why is there more advertising of the facts?? Even if it's just a warning from the florists??

I hope the little girl pulls through.


----------



## Jacquie (Aug 24, 2010)

There is a big poster on our vet's wall saying that all lillies are dealy to cats, but if it wasn't for that poster I would never have known. You are right in saying that florists should issue a warning when people buy lillies.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 24, 2010)

Vet just called and said she had a siezure. She may not make it though the night. My mrs is very distressed. Sad face.


----------



## cris (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Just curious why would a cat eat them? Do they harm other animals?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. We have four cats and never heard about lily poisoning until about 2 months ago - and prior to that we used to have lilies quite frequently. I really hope that your cat makes it. 

In response to cris, cats often eat vegetation in an effort to settle their stomachs (it usually makes them sick). Cats that are indoors only (like ours) obviously don't get to go outside to get grass so when some vegetation comes into the house that is on display (i.e. flowers) they go nuts for it.


----------



## slide (Aug 25, 2010)

Squinty, hope she comes right. Good luck


----------



## emma_jane (Aug 25, 2010)

Squinty, I'm so sorry to hear that! Your poor cat. I have never heard of lily poisoning before.
Fingers crossed she'll be okay.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow....I bet your drunk friend feels REALLY bad now 

I hope your cat pulls through....

Michelle


----------



## Squinty (Aug 25, 2010)

Indoor cats are excited about large bright smelly flowers that are out of the ordinary in their home. It's that toxic that they only have to brush up against it and then clean themselves. It causes acute reinal kidney failure. 

The treatment is quite agressive. Some injections and then a dialysis type thing where they put a cathata in and pump heaps of fluid through. Survival rate is low but we have to give her a chance. 

The mrs is freaking out and blaming herself. Even going as far to say it's her fault from buying her from the RSPCA and if she wasn't slefish and wanted another cat she would still be alive with another family. She's a heaps good cat too. Not lovey dovey but fun. She does laps ofnthe house and attacks us in the mornings plus my big boy cat loves her to bits. I hope she's pulls through. 

I wonder how I go about trying to lobby for signs to be put in florists?? I just don't want anyone else to go through this.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 25, 2010)

FAQI - Flower Association of Queensland Inc.

This is a Queensland Association. I could not readily find other states, but maybe if you contacted them, they could give you contact details for other states?
Not sure how far it will get you, but its maybe worth a try? 
I could find Floral *Art *Associations, but they are not the same thing.

Michelle


----------



## Squinty (Aug 25, 2010)

I might just talk to the RSPCA.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 25, 2010)

all parts of any lily are dangerous to cats


----------



## Sigman21 (Aug 25, 2010)

very sorry to hear dude n i hope she pulls through.

now i had no idea about lily poisoning but ive never owned a cat either. if lily poisoning is that bad for them then i definitly think there should be rules in place in terms of florists having the obligation to warn the customer and what not and good on you for wanting to lobby for it.

all the best mate and i hope she pulls through, dean.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 25, 2010)

Sigman21 said:


> very sorry to hear dude n i hope she pulls through.
> 
> now i had no idea about lily poisoning but ive never owned a cat either. if lily poisoning is that bad for them then i definitly think there should be rules in place in terms of florists having the obligation to warn the customer and what not and good on you for wanting to lobby for it.
> 
> all the best mate and i hope she pulls through, dean.


 a cat owner should know this if they r going to order lillies there are big signs at most vets ive been to warning them about the danger of lillies


----------



## Squinty (Aug 25, 2010)

We have never heard of it. I've spoken to 10 people since she went to the vet, all cat owners and not one have ever heard of it. My mate was only trying to be nice. We had lilies in the house the other month as we had it for sale and had them on display. It's just unfortunate. I have only ever been to the vet twice and I never saw a sign. We are waiting to hear from them today about how she is.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 25, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> a cat owner should know this if they r going to order lillies there are big signs at most vets ive been to warning them about the danger of lillies



I have owned cats, and have had the need to frequent vets and have NEVER seen a sign, or knew about lillies.. :?


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 25, 2010)

like i said THE VETS I GOT TOO


----------



## Snowman (Aug 25, 2010)

Very interesting fact. Sorry about your pet.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 25, 2010)

Vet called. She lasted through the night so that's a positive. Looking a little more alert today. Blood tests show electrolytes dropped slightly. Still not in clear but it's a tiny step in right direction. Hoping for her to pee today.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 25, 2010)

Id be more worried about the damage its caused to her kidneys now. Lilys are very toxic to cats, i also know this as most people would if they take their animal to the vet on frequent occasions (or if you have that many that you spend most of your time there lol) and there are signs everywhere. So next time your waiting for the vet, and just sitting there, stand up walk around and look at the cork boards etc. Thats were you would have found it. Poor little thing though, i could only imagine what shes going through


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 25, 2010)

I never knew this and as a non cat owner to be honest never took much notice at vets ,I know there are plants that irritate dogs ..but as both my daughters have cats (desexed of course) and they love flowers will let them know ,cause it would crush my girls hearts if their beloved cats got sick or died due to a plant /flower reaction.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 25, 2010)

We spend heaps of time at the vets and have never seen a sign. Hopefully she'll pull through...


----------



## Squinty (Aug 25, 2010)

On my travels this morning I stopped in at 3 florists. They all know that lillies are toxic to cats but it isn't their onus to let the customer know. If it was a product they were selling that was toxic or could kill humans it would have to be labelled or the hazard identified.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 25, 2010)

I worked at a vet clinic for quite a long time and never saw anything in regards to it.


----------



## syeph8 (Aug 25, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> all parts of any lily are dangerous to cats


 
I'm pretty sure it's just the pollen, which obviously can get onto the stem of the lily and areas around the lily. 
I'm suprised that so many cat owners are not aware of this. none of my close family have ever owned a cat and i know that to stop recurring cat infestations in my back yard, to plant heaps of lillies. (cat lovers please dont judge me for this, feral cats have been a big issue in many places i have lived over the years and domestic cats legally should not be off your property) 
This is one of many reasons why people should require a licence for keeping cats and undergo a course outlining the do's and dont's and the reasons why. 

I am terribly sorry to hear about your predicament and hope your cat pulls through. it's always sad when a family member becomes ill.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 25, 2010)

I am planting lillies all around my garden now


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 25, 2010)

I've never heard of this either


----------



## ShepQLD (Aug 25, 2010)

I was a vet nurse for over two years and have owned cats (or cats have owned me) all my life.... never heard of this! will be very sure to share this information to everyone I know!! its insane that there are no warnings about it! I hope your little girl pulls through.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sad, hope the cat's ok etc..

But really.. chocolate is toxic to dogs and there's no specific warning about it. There's a million things that could harm our pets but manufacturers/business owners can't be expected to label everything.

As pet owners I guess it's our own responsibility to research what is toxic to/able to harm our pets.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 25, 2010)

Toxic to Cats

First result on google searching "toxic to cats".. there's a lot on there!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 25, 2010)

Ingrid said:


> As pet owners I guess it's our own responsibility to research what is toxic to/able to harm our pets.



Exactly!
Can't blame anyone else...

Oh and I love it CodeRed!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 25, 2010)

That's not at all what I meant..

But I don't think the blame should be laid with the florist either. 

It's a very unfortunate accident, but at least it's brought the issue to a lot of people's attention that obviously didn't know beforehand.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 25, 2010)

It's no ones fault, that is why it is an accident.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 25, 2010)

She's taken a turn for the worst. On my way to vet to say goodbye.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh mate  So sad. So sorry.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh my god... I am so so sorry to hear that. What a terrible situation... I teared up a bit there, and I'm not really a cat person. But in all honesty, I've never heard of the toxicity and _I work with cats _(have for quite a while now, part-time at a breeding cattery)... I know I check on the safety of anything I can think of before bringing it in and putting it anywhere my animals can get to it - but I never would have guessed a bouquet of flowers could be *deadly*. Best wishes to you and the missus...


----------



## Jacquie (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh no! So sorry to hear the news. I just logged on to check how she was and this is the worst news I could have got.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 25, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> I am planting lillies all around my garden now


Do you know without sounding harsh ..CodeRed ,thats a brilliant idea in that I want to have reptiles out doors and as usual we get neigbours cats(ONE NEIGHBOUR MAINLY) peeing and marking on our property ..and even though you can drop a 1000000 hints to them like GEEZE MY PLACE SMELT LIKE CATS PISSSSSSSSSSSS this morning,or MY CHOOK HOUSE ROOF IS COVERED IN CAT PRINTS!! ...they still dont get the big picture ..as I live in a small town and basically know who owns cats near me and who doesnt ,and the fact I have busted this particular cat time and time again over my house ...the HINT still doesnt sink in !! So maybe by planting LILLIES and telling them "You know Lilly plants can kill cats ...and I have just planted a heap ..you may wanna keep ya cat on your side of the fence now " might just be the answer 

sorry to hear about your cat really ...this post wasnt aimed at you guys, I have no problem with resposible cat owners ever and I like cats ....


----------



## Squinty (Aug 25, 2010)

They had pumped her full of diuretics and water and she wouldn't urinate. They said the kidneys must be so far gone. Put her to sleep. It's so sad. She was such a good cat and only 1.5 years old. So so sad.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Really sorry, mate. I put my gorgeous girl siamese down at 10 with renal failure. You'll be okay. (Buy your missus a siamese kitten next week.)


----------



## Squinty (Aug 25, 2010)

We plan on getting a new cat in the coming weeks. No kittens tho. To hard to manage. We will get another 9 month old from rspca


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 25, 2010)

thats so sad squinty, i have no issue with indoor cats, i was amazed to find myself hoping urs would pull thru.

sorry for ur loss, hope u and the mrs are ok.


----------



## FAY (Aug 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.

Thanks for making us aware of lillies as I had no idea.


----------



## FAY (Aug 25, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> Do you know without sounding harsh ..CodeRed ,thats a brilliant idea in that I want to have reptiles out doors and as usual we get neigbours cats(ONE NEIGHBOUR MAINLY) peeing and marking on our property ..and even though you can drop a 1000000 hints to them like GEEZE MY PLACE SMELT LIKE CATS PISSSSSSSSSSSS this morning,or MY CHOOK HOUSE ROOF IS COVERED IN CAT PRINTS!! ...they still dont get the big picture ..as I live in a small town and basically know who owns cats near me and who doesnt ,and the fact I have busted this particular cat time and time again over my house ...the HINT still doesnt sink in !! So maybe by planting LILLIES and telling them "You know Lilly plants can kill cats ...and I have just planted a heap ..you may wanna keep ya cat on your side of the fence now " might just be the answer
> 
> sorry to hear about your cat really ...this post wasnt aimed at you guys, I have no problem with resposible cat owners ever and I like cats ....


I agree, responsible cat owners are fantastic.

Nothing worse then going out to your car and there is cat's smell all around it and you don't even own a cat!!!


----------



## Squinty (Aug 25, 2010)

Our cats are always indoor cats and I train them to be let outside supervised and they just stay on the lawn. When I've had enough I just walk inside and call them and they come in. They are very well behaved. Just have to spend some time training them. The vets are always supprised when I tell them how well trained our cats are cause usually they do what they want. 

Thanks for everyones kind words. It means a lot to us.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh and just to add. The vet said in her whole 3 years of being a vet this is the first case she has seen come through.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 25, 2010)

im so sorry to hear your cat passed, ive never heard of this lily poisoning and will pass this onto my cat friends so they never go through this.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 25, 2010)

Really sorry to hear mate  

Michelle


----------



## slide (Aug 26, 2010)

:cry: My condolences. Pour out some liqour.
While it is important to educate people on the toxicity we must also consider who it is that we tell as there is already too much animal cruelty. As we are aware many in the community are anti-cat, but we must also remember that many people will think nothing of taking a spade to our beloved reptiles and we must ask ourselves are we those same people if we go around harming cats?
I do quite like stories of people being bitten whist weilding a spade though :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 26, 2010)

slide said:


> :cry: My condolences. Pour out some liqour.
> While it is important to educate people on the toxicity we must also consider who it is that we tell as there is already too much animal cruelty. As we are aware many in the community are anti-cat, but we must also remember that many people will think nothing of taking a spade to our beloved reptiles and we must ask ourselves are we those same people if we go around harming cats?
> I do quite like stories of people being bitten whist weilding a spade though :lol:


I dont think many on here are all for being cruel to any cat ,despite what they feel about them ..cruelty to any animal wether it be a cat or a cane toad isnt right in my books ...but I must say it peeeves me off when I see or read of people using the excuse for thier cats/dogs like "Oh well if the snake or what ever animal ventures into my yard its not my dogs fault that it killed it " as we know most native animals especially the likes of possums and Koalas do venture out at night ..YOU as the dog owner should be responsible to have your dog either locked up or on a chain at night even if its in your yard . CAT owners KNOW cats like to prey on everything ..so all cats should either be CAGED or kept inside and outside should be supervised there are NO EXCUSES EVER...and if alot more people followed these rules of owning a domestic dog or cat we would have way less senarios of injured or killed wildlife .


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 26, 2010)

I totally agree with you on locking up cats at night, RBB. But I disagree with you about the dogs. If possums walked around on the ground at night in the wild, they would be in a similar vulnerable position as if they wander around in someone's yards. They are not predominantly terrestrial animals, and most possums come into backyards scavenging for scraps, rubbish, and left out pet food, which encourages them to the ground. It's the catch-22 of possums having urbanised themselves. I'm not saying it's "their fault" if they're killed by dogs, but as an urbanised animal, it goes with the territory. 

Sorry for being inflammatory, but this touched a recent sore point with me! My dog has killed 2 possums in 4 years (stupid mongrel), and I feel really bad about it. But, possums are ABUNDANT, even to the point of being a pest, in my area. And, having just been broken into and had $10 000+ of stuff stolen from my house, I definitely will not be locking my dogs up in side the yard at night. Even for the sake of the odd brushtail. If I was on acreage, or it was threatening more vulnerable species (as in, their population numbers) I would probably think differently. JMO.


----------



## slide (Aug 26, 2010)

Redbellybite, just clearing up my statement- when I said community I should have said public, I was not necessarily refering to this particular community although it is clear that some are anti-cat. I just know of MANY instances of feline cruelty. I too am all for responsible animal ownership.
Squinty, you must be the cat whisperer or something, sounds like some well trained animals. All the best for your next addition to your zoo when you are ready for it.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 27, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I totally agree with you on locking up cats at night, RBB. But I disagree with you about the dogs. If possums walked around on the ground at night in the wild, they would be in a similar vulnerable position as if they wander around in someone's yards. They are not predominantly terrestrial animals, and most possums come into backyards scavenging for scraps, rubbish, and left out pet food, which encourages them to the ground. It's the catch-22 of possums having urbanised themselves. I'm not saying it's "their fault" if they're killed by dogs, but as an urbanised animal, it goes with the territory.
> 
> Sorry for being inflammatory, but this touched a recent sore point with me! My dog has killed 2 possums in 4 years (stupid mongrel), and I feel really bad about it. But, possums are ABUNDANT, even to the point of being a pest, in my area. And, having just been broken into and had $10 000+ of stuff stolen from my house, I definitely will not be locking my dogs up in side the yard at night. Even for the sake of the odd brushtail. If I was on acreage, or it was threatening more vulnerable species (as in, their population numbers) I would probably think differently. JMO.


Kristy can fully understand your fear ,after being broken into now ..but HUMANS encroached on our NATIVE animals territory and as they dont have a voice they cant PROTEST when we humans develop more housing areas to accomodate our urban style of living now ,bringing our NON native pets with us that PREY upon them ..YOU should be responsible about your dogs killing a possum ..even if its just an abundant brushtail as you quoted ...you see your not the only one with that attitude heaps of people have that same attitude and you cant claim your any better with your thinking then some cat owner as you are fully aware that your dogs have killed ...Dogs need only to let their owners know 'to load the shotgun so to speak' They will still bark like crazy if someone ventures into your yard if they are kept chained up ..and if you hear your dogs barking YOU as the owner need to go and see what he /she is barking at . Criminals that want to break into your home regardless of dogs will do so ..and sadly either kill or injure your dogs in the process ..baits are easy to make and if being sussed out for a while now ,will know exactly what type of dogs you have etc ...obviously your dogs werent a deterrent from your break in ...but are possum killers .....We need to change our way of thinking ..because our pets cant know the difference between a non threatend species to an endangered one now .


----------



## Snowman (Aug 27, 2010)

Great everyone now knows that Lilys are poisonous to cats.. How are you going to stop the cat haters loading up their water pistols and spraying the cats with lily consentrate? The cats will lick it off.... 
PS I don't like cats so hand them to my local pound when they tresspass on my property.. But I know fellow haters are always looking for ways to kill cats and one such hater mentioned the water pistol to me after this discussion. I agree it's cruel but it wont stop the passionate haters.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 27, 2010)

Snowman said:


> Great everyone now knows that Lilys are poisonous to cats.. How are you going to stop the cat haters loading up their water pistols and spraying the cats with lily consentrate? The cats will lick it off....
> PS I don't like cats so hand them to my local pound when they tresspass on my property.. But I know fellow haters are always looking for ways to kill cats and one such hater mentioned the water pistol to me after this discussion. I agree it's cruel but it wont stop the passionate haters.




Seriously, if someone's that anti-cats, I think they're going to find any way possible to harm them. I don't really think having this new information is enough to initiate some kind of 'lily concentrate' cat-killing spree in people that weren't already planning to harm cats.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 27, 2010)

that's true... they could have or probably already do spray them with some other poison. Lily sounds like more of an accident than intentional poisoning though when the owners get an autopsy done.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> Kristy can fully understand your fear ,after being broken into now ..but HUMANS encroached on our NATIVE animals territory and as they dont have a voice they cant PROTEST when we humans develop more housing areas to accomodate our urban style of living now ,bringing our NON native pets with us that PREY upon them ..YOU should be responsible about your dogs killing a possum ..even if its just an abundant brushtail as you quoted ...you see your not the only one with that attitude heaps of people have that same attitude and you cant claim your any better with your thinking then some cat owner as you are fully aware that your dogs have killed ...Dogs need only to let their owners know 'to load the shotgun so to speak' They will still bark like crazy if someone ventures into your yard if they are kept chained up ..and if you hear your dogs barking YOU as the owner need to go and see what he /she is barking at . Criminals that want to break into your home regardless of dogs will do so ..and sadly either kill or injure your dogs in the process ..baits are easy to make and if being sussed out for a while now ,will know exactly what type of dogs you have etc ...obviously your dogs werent a deterrent from your break in ...but are possum killers .....We need to change our way of thinking ..because our pets cant know the difference between a non threatend species to an endangered one now .


 
RBB, possums are so abundant because they have created a niche for themselves within the urbanised environment. I studied this in uni - possum numbers are usually higher in built up areas than in the bush, because there is a much larger food source. The compromise for them is that the food is usually in bins, pet dishes, barbecue scraps etc. so they have to come to the ground to get to it, making them more vulnerable. But, their numbers are still much much higher than in their natural habitat because they have urbanised. If a rat, fox, or feral cat did the same thing, they would definitely be considered a pest, but I bet there's no argument about whether they kill the occasional non-native rat that runs through the yard, as well. Overpopulated native animals shouldn't be considered all that different - see the current discussion on eating roo. 

I am responsible for my dogs, but if we (me, the dogs, and the possums) are all going to share the same urbanised lifestyle, then everyone has to learn the boundaries. The possums know that there are two massive predators in the yard - they're not stupid and without instinct. If they want scraps, they can get them from the bin outside the yard. 

In my opinion, it is different from a cat owner that lets their cats roam and hunt things - my dogs can only hunt in the 10m2 of the yard, if something wanders into it, which is never an endangered or threatened species. 

As to your rant about checking on the dogs barking and loading the shotgun etc. - of course we do! (Well, not the shotgun part... yikes! Remind me to ring you up before visiting your place after dark ) And I'm aware that even big dogs aren't a total deterrent to a professional burglar. The dogs were in the kennels when we were broken into, so your point about them not being a deterrent this time is a moot point. 

I'm not holding this point of view because I'm ignorant (as you may be thinking), but because I've weighed the pros and cons and am comfortable with the minimal risk that a possum will wander into the yard and get cornered by the dogs (which is fairly unlikely unless it's sick, old, or injured anyway) versus having to chain them up, which, as a side point, has the distinct possibility of making them more territorial and acutely aggressive of anything - possum, burglar, or innocent child - that comes within reach of the chain. Again, JMO.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 27, 2010)

Kristy don't try and justify your dogs killing native wildlife. Cats always get a bad wrap for killing native wildlife but 9 times out of 10 if someone's dog did it people don't care. Dogs are just as bad as blood cats.. my mates yard is littered with dead bluies, and I don't think it's OK because there are plenty of blue tongues around. Yes your dogs don't go out roaming, but people get crucified here all the time for cats killing things in their yard.

Anyway funny that I should read this thread.. I vaguely remember something about lillies during my toxicology lectures but couldn't find the notes. Today I had a prac at the hospital at uni and in the consult room what should I find but a laminated poster entitled LILLY POISONING IN CATS.

My condolences for your loss, it's very sad to hear.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not justifying anything. I hate that the dog killed the two possums, and if there was any threatened on endangered wildlife around, I would be managing the issue differently. We actively discourage possums from coming into the yard on near the house (along with the neighbours' cats) with a variety of measures. The purpose of the dogs being free in the yard is very different to the purpose of a cat being free outside. I was explaining why I'm not going to chain the dogs up at up (on the nights they aren't sleeping inside, anyway), and why I feel comfortable with the decision.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 27, 2010)

[I am responsible for my dogs, but if we (me, the dogs, and the possums) are all going to share the same urbanised lifestyle, then everyone has to learn the boundaries. The possums know that there are two massive predators in the yard - they're not stupid and without instinct. If they want scraps, they can get them from the bin outside the yard.]
This part of your quote is so familiar in what a lot of people claim ..if that animal enters my yard then its the animals fault not mine ....We as humans are the smarter of the two ..so isnt it up to us that can use our brains and come up with a different look at the situation from stopping it happening ?

and you saying possums arent endangered so its not a major concern? ...well at one stage TASSIE TIGERS werent endangered /extinct ..and so of many other native animals that have been wiped out because we couldnt see the forest for the trees so to speak and took it amongst ourselves to play off mother nature ..and who lost out not only the poor animal itself but WE DID too ...
anyway this has gotten off track ..once again regardless of what ya think about cats ..this is a sad situation and a learning lesson on the dangers of lilly plants ...


----------



## itbites (Aug 27, 2010)

codered said:


> i am planting lillies all around my garden now




lol nice one, we have loads of lillies still get cats around though


----------



## PhilK (Aug 27, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I'm not justifying anything. I hate that the dog killed the two possums, and if there was any threatened on endangered wildlife around, I would be managing the issue differently.


 And I suppose you have done a comprehensive survery of all the species found in your yard? How on earth do you know little sugar gliders don't come down and get gobbled up by you dogs? Or types of lizards? You don't.

My parents cat is allowed outdoors freely much to my disagreement, but it has only once brought a baby possum home.. does this mean this is the only animal it's killed? Of course not it probably kills bucketloads. Unless you follow your dogs 24/7 to see what they are doing how do you know they are only preying on our common species?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

You're right. While I have a good idea of what's in the area, and have done some casual surveying and spotlighting, anything could be coming into my treeless, bare backyard just for a wander and being completely eaten. 

What would you suggest, Phil?


----------



## cris (Aug 27, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> [I am responsible for my dogs, but if we (me, the dogs, and the possums) are all going to share the same urbanised lifestyle, then everyone has to learn the boundaries. The possums know that there are two massive predators in the yard - they're not stupid and without instinct. If they want scraps, they can get them from the bin outside the yard.]
> This part of your quote is so familiar in what a lot of people claim ..if that animal enters my yard then its the animals fault not mine ....We as humans are the smarter of the two ..so isnt it up to us that can use our brains and come up with a different look at the situation from stopping it happening ?
> 
> and you saying possums arent endangered so its not a major concern? ...well at one stage TASSIE TIGERS werent endangered /extinct ..and so of many other native animals that have been wiped out because we couldnt see the forest for the trees so to speak and took it amongst ourselves to play off mother nature ..and who lost out not only the poor animal itself but WE DID too ...
> anyway this has gotten off track ..once again regardless of what ya think about cats ..this is a sad situation and a learning lesson on the dangers of lilly plants ...


 
You must hate me, my dog stood on a garden skink once and i didnt even feel guilty about it. No doubt i will have great remorse when one day they extinct from dog trampling. Like you say its just like the tassy tiger scenario.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 27, 2010)

cris said:


> You must hate me, my dog stood on a garden skink once and i didnt even feel guilty about it. No doubt i will have great remorse when one day they extinct from dog trampling. Like you say its just like the tassy tiger scenario.


Cris you are a naughty boy nowhere in your post did you mention lilly plants and cats you are totally off track!!! now go away and show some remorse of your own to squinty ..RIP SQUINTYS CAT


----------



## PhilK (Aug 27, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> You're right. While I have a good idea of what's in the area, and have done some casual surveying and spotlighting, anything could be coming into my treeless, bare backyard just for a wander and being completely eaten.
> 
> What would you suggest, Phil?


No suggestions Kristy, there's nothing you can do about dogs killing stuff in your own backyard short of muzzling them! I just think it's bogus you can say "It's OK if my dogs kill possums because there's plenty of them and they aren't killing anything endangered". There're plenty of dogs around too but if your dog killed another dog a different tune would be sung I would wager.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

I never said it was okay, Phil. I said a couple of times that I hated that they'd killed those possums. But I'm not going to muzzle them constantly, or chain then up at night, so I'm doing my best by using product and measures to discourage the possums and cats from entering the yard.

I'm sorry if it sounded like I was saying "It's okay, possums aren't endangered". I never said that, and it's certainly not my point of view. My point is that I'm not going to go to the same measures that I would if the victims were endangered/threatened/regular/multiple. 

As to singing a different tune if it were another dog, surely you've read my other recent thread about the dogs? Of course it's a different matter that needs to be dealt with differently.


----------



## cris (Aug 27, 2010)

PhilK said:


> No suggestions Kristy, there's nothing you can do about dogs killing stuff in your own backyard short of muzzling them!


 
Well you can often train them not to kill stuff (some dogs may be harder or impossible to train). Rottis dont naturally let scrub turkeys peck them, one of ours used to.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 27, 2010)

My big male cat is just wandering the house meowing for his little friend. So so sad. 

Does anyone know how long it till take till he has finished grieving and we can look at getting another cat??


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 27, 2010)

If cat haters try squirting "lily juice" around they may find themselves quite ill.
A lot of years ago 2 teenagers died after ingesting "lily juice" (they were trying to get high).


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Animals don't grieve quite the same way. For all your sake's, get another one as soon as you feel comfortable doing so. As soon as there's another cat to play with, he'll be back to normal a lot more quickly. So sorry again


----------



## Squinty (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah I have done my research and it's part of the poison ivy group of plants so no wonder it's toxic.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 27, 2010)

My mrs want to go look at the RSPCA this weekend but I think it may be a bit too soon and I don't want her to get overly emotional. 

How's the vet sent us a condolence card today. All hand written. It was a nice gesture. 

On a happy note I'm currently sitting at the airport about to collect my new sa woma!! Yay.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm thinking if Mrs Squinty wants to get another cat this weekend, then she must be ready 
It might be emotional, but thats ok, only time will really heal.

Congrats on your Woma 

Michelle


----------



## Squinty (Aug 27, 2010)

I think she just wants to fill the empty hole I her heart. I'm sure she'll be fine. I wanna find the right cat again that fits in the household well. My other cat loved her to bits.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 27, 2010)

I think she just wants to fill the empty hole I her heart. I'm sure she'll be fine. I wanna find the right cat again that fits in the household well. My other cat loved her to bits.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree, if the missus is ready, let her go with her gut feeling


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree, if the missus is ready, let her go with her gut feeling


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree, if the missus is ready, let her go with her gut feeling


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree, if the missus is ready, let her go with her gut feeling


----------



## Squinty (Aug 27, 2010)

I think she just wants to fill the empty hole I her heart. I'm sure she'll be fine. I wanna find the right cat again that fits in the household well. My other cat loved her to bits.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

If your missus feels ready, then let her go for it


----------



## Squinty (Aug 27, 2010)

I think she just wants to fill the empty hole I her heart. I'm sure she'll be fine. I wanna find the right cat again that fits in the household well. My other cat loved her to bits.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, if she feels ready, let her go for it


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, if she feels ready, let her go for it


----------



## Squinty (Aug 27, 2010)

I think she just wants to fill the empty hole I her heart. I'm sure she'll be fine. I wanna find the right cat again that fits in the household well. My other cat loved her to bits.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 27, 2010)

:shock::shock::shock: LOL you cats are crazy...


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 27, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about that Squinty. Know the feeling though, we lost our Siamese (Taj) to poison also, it's an awful site to see before they put them too sleep!

We have another cat that sulked and moped around for a week or two after Taj passed away, lost a bit of weight also...not that that's a bad thing as she is spoilt fat rotten...lol. But after about 2 weeks she started coming good again.

We ended up getting another Siamese kitten about 2 months later, there was a bit of snarling, swiping and furry bits everywhere for a few weeks, but they are great mates now.

Your other cat will come good, just needs some time to adjust. Another cat probably won't hurt, as it would keep your cat occupied with who's boss within the household lol.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 27, 2010)

What the hell happened then!!


----------



## Wally (Aug 27, 2010)

I think APS skipped a couple of beats in the last half hour.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 28, 2010)

Squinty said:


> What the hell happened then!!


 
APS lost it's bearings... but still, I'm all for getting a new cat as soon as you're ready - helped me along.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 28, 2010)

Oops! Sorry...

So if you didn't get the message... If your missus is ready....


----------



## Squinty (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a photo of Cosmo and Bailey.

Bailey is the little girl with the black on her nose.

We miss you.

xoxo


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 28, 2010)

Thats a cute photo Squinty


----------



## emma_jane (Aug 29, 2010)

Awww Squinty they are so cute! I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Emma


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 29, 2010)

awww ..cats as an animal are beautiful creatures and do bond with thier human owners ...just wish cat owners on a whole ,be more aware of what they can do just in a 24 hour hunt period ,when left to thier own natural instincts ...

Maybe cat owners need to advocate and push the issue with other cat owners about how to rightly contain and look after cats ...Because coming from non cat owners or haters, seems to fall on deaf ears now ...


----------



## Tegstep (Aug 29, 2010)

This is a non-exhaustive list, but here's a few more you may not know of:

Dogs/Cats: onion, grapes, macadamias, chocolate
Birds: Avocado, onion, chocolate. Lillies are also toxic to birds and offen fatal.

And here's a link to a good database of poisonous household plants in dogs and cats: ASPCA | Animal Poison Control Center


----------



## syeph8 (Aug 29, 2010)

condolences for your cat squinty and congrats on the woma. be sure to post some pics.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 29, 2010)

Went to RSPCA today for a look. Was this really cute 9 month old male that was huge already and he sounded as though if he purred any louder he'd explode!! Not ready for another one just yet. I want cosmo to get over it. He keeps trying to get outside which is not like him so he is obviously looking for her. Poor fella. 

I'll post pics of the woma once he has settled.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 29, 2010)

Squinty said:


> Not ready for another one just yet. I want cosmo to get over it.


Getting another is a sure fire way to help get Cosmo over it.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 29, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Getting another is a sure fire way to help get Cosmo over it.


 
+1

Agree with Phil, here, Squinty. It's so easy to attribute our animals' behaviours to human-like emotion, but, hard as it is to remember sometimes, it just doesn't work that way for them. They don't have the same grieving process that humans do. We go through the seven stages of grief. Cats and dogs, mostly, become confused as to why their routine/environment/hierarchy has changed.

When I came to Vietnam, both my two dogs were "depressed" and acting strangely for about 3 weeks. As much I would like to be able to say that they were just missing me, the reality is that the leader of the pack had suddenly disappeared, and they didn't know who was in charge or what their routine would be or who would be in charge (though, I still like to think they miss me a little bit  I sure as hell miss them!). When I get home, they'll be ecstatic, but I'll also have to be on top of making sure they know I'm back in charge 

Getting another cat soon will accomplish the same thing for Cosmo that it will for you and your wife - provide another outlet for the energy that he is currently putting into trying to look for his old mate. If YOU aren't ready, that's another kettle of fish, but Cosmo would probably like a new friend sooner than later. Good luck - feeling for you and your wife this week.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 30, 2010)

Went to go back to RSPCA today to see the 9month old again and maybe have a cuddle but they were closed for some reason. He'd probably be gone by now anyway. Oh wells. There will be more.


----------



## euphorion (Aug 30, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss x

A lot of vets have signage on the walls about Lily Toxicity. It's such a shame so many people learn about these things the hard way.

Toxic to dogs and cats - grapes and all derivatives, onions, garlic and all their derivatives, nuts, anything made with cocoa (choc, some garden mulch, some dairy products), beef can also exacerbate some allergies in dogs.

Add to the list avocado for rodents/guinea pigs/rabbits/birds. 

Spinach for beardies.

* That garden mulch made from cocoa shells is highly toxic to dogs and has caused many deaths and still so few people know about it. It really does smell like cocoa and is quite tasty (so i'm told), for the dog owners it may be worthwhile looking it up so you know not to use it


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 30, 2010)

GARLIC? so many believe that it is good for dogs for treating fleas?


----------



## euphorion (Aug 30, 2010)

wives tail  same applied with chives/shallots etc. bear in mind that even a small dog can sometimes consume a rather large quantity of those listed above and never feel any side effects. and i know my dogs love a little grape every now and then and yes, mine have managed to polish off entire blocks of chocolate and they're fine... 

i have been told about using garlic to treat fleas on multiple occassions. i always ask "does your dog have fleas?" and they always say yes. now, im no rocket scientist, but it sounds to me like whatever you're doing isn't, you know, working... im not saying garlic cant be used to treat fleas, but ive never seen a situation where it has worked.


----------



## vgnfe41s (Aug 31, 2010)

hi squinty im a junior vet nurse and we have many issues with this problem imk sorry to say this but they are poison to youir cat and yes they will eat them if they have access to them and they will eventually get poisoned. Im sorry about this squinty but chances of living are less then 50.
We warn our customers not to but lillies if they have a cat and cats will munch them or lick them and next thing they have seizures. im sorry


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 31, 2010)

vgnfe41s said:


> hi squinty im a junior vet nurse and we have many issues with this problem imk sorry to say this but they are poison to youir cat and yes they will eat them if they have access to them and they will eventually get poisoned. Im sorry about this squinty but chances of living are less then 50.
> We warn our customers not to but lillies if they have a cat and cats will munch them or lick them and next thing they have seizures. im sorry


Think he worked that one out ..the cat died ....


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 31, 2010)

shooshoo, spinach isnt toxic to beardies, it binds the calcium and if fed on a regular basis can contribute to MBD,...i am led to believe that avocado and rhubarb is toxic for beardies tho


----------



## 1issie (Aug 31, 2010)

I feel sorry for you,our burmease had a flat chest and he was very sick but lived till
15 and a half,he was a lovely cat he died when i was 8.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 31, 2010)

Well.........

My friend who's girlfriend works at the vet called me today and asked if we were going to get another cat at some stage and if we were they have one at the vets for adoption if were interested. Went and had a look and a cuddle and came home with a new cat. His name is Benny and he is pretty cuddly. All the girls at the vet came to say goodbye and all got very teary that he was leaving. I'll post a pic soon once he has settled. The mrs is happy now.


----------



## euphorion (Aug 31, 2010)

That's great that you can give another life a chance Squinty  I'm sure Benny will help the healing process *hugs to Benny!*

Chris - thanks for that! Yes i'm sure now that i think of it Saz told me the same thing, but my partner just said that last night sio i added it in without thinking, silly me! Didn't know about Rhubarb though, that's good to know although i don't tend to have it in the house very often.

We had a young cat in for support and bloods monitoring after it had a good dose of lily poisoning a few months back. The little thing was very very lucky given the amount it ingested as she survived and suffered very few on-going ill effects from it after she recovered. It's good to keep a box of old-style laundry soap flakes in the house as one or two of those on the back of the tongue will cause pretty much immediate emesis. So if you notice them eating something suss or you're not sure you can get them to throw up ASAP, put the vomit in a bag and take it to the vet. Good if you are any more than 10 minutes drive from your vet as sometimes that extra length of time before they throw up the bad stuff can make all the difference (think rat bait, paracetamol, liquid poisons, etc.) 

One final note while i'm on the topic of cats and common toxicities; Vitamin A toxicity from eating too much Liver, causes degeneration of the joints. And i can't remember the name of it but fussy cats like Siamese getting locked joints from eating too much heart. Bleh, fussy kittehs!


----------

